# Silly question or two...



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Is there a guide on the internet, or something that shows all the different couplers and/or trucks on one page so that you can compare them and/or figure out which ones you have?

I want to change all my plastic wheels to metal, but have no idea which ones I would need. I would also like to change all my couplers to magnetic couplers of good quality and as lifelike as possible.

I am doing a totally country/mountain scene (like you get up here in the great northwest) so not a lot of buildings, other than a cabin, a roadside convenience store and a lumber mill. How hard is the water stuff to work with?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

We have covered this Here in the recent past.
Read this and then post back if you have more questions.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, well, that was good info, but not quite what I was looking for, but might be a small start.

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What exactly do you need to know or need help with?
There are also posts on here about wheel sets too!
Give us some more info on what you need and we should be able to help more. Pictures always help too!


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Actually pictures are what I want. Not sure how to describe it, but it would be nice to have all the coupler styles on one or a few sheets that you can print out and tack to your wall or bench so that you can visually compare different ones. I love learning new things, but when someone says #43 Aetherns's magnatized coupler or something like that, I can look on my sheet instead of having to do a 1/2 hour internet search. This is probably a bad example, but I hope I am getting the point accross.

Right now I have rolling stock from various manufacturers and they alk have slightly different style couplers on them, so I would like to change them all to a type of coupler that look real and can be decoupled via magnets. When I went to the local train store, for something else, I took a gander at couplers knowing that eventually I want to swap them all out for the kind I want. Well, they had like 1/2 a wall of different couplers and I had no clue as to what type I currently have and certainly couldn't tell the store clerk what I had. This made it really difficult to know which one of the hundreds hanging on the wall I really needed or wanted.

I hope this isn't as clear as mud. Lol

Mike


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK for the first part of you dilemma it's all on the Kadee site Here.
Conversions are here and here.
There is a few odds and ends that make coupler replacement a lot easier and it is in a starter kit here.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Tazz, 

Are you modelling HO? If you are Kadee is the best way to go. All my American rolling stock conversions use #148 couplers, and I've converted *lots* of cars...










That neat little coupler box simply snaps together.

They all work with Kadee magnetic uncouplers (non delayed shown)...










A Kadee #205 coupler height gauge is a great help in getting your couplers to mate properly...










I'm a big fan of Kadee's consistent high quality. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice! Thanks gents!


----------

